# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Le concours n°785, un détective privé de dessert.

## b0b0

Je sais pas vous mais moi depuis que je suis en stage, je me fais grave chier. Parce que bon, le VBA c’est marrant 0.000000002 secondes après c’est vite chiant. Surtout quand c’est pour faire un truc comptable à la con. J’ai pas bien tout compris, mais il me semble que je dois faire une application pour le calcul des prévisions salariales. Alors pour m’occuper parce que ce truc c’est nase, je joue avec des élastiques, je fais de la musique avec la molette de ma souris et des fois je compte des trucs. En plus je suis enfermé dans une pièce avec des femmes qui sont plus toutes jeunes. Ce genre de nanas à lire MégaDétective Magazine le dimanche matin les pieds sur la table et les doigts dans le nez. HEY ATTENDEZ UNE MINUTE C’EST INCROYABLE, J’ETAIS EN TRAIN DE PAS DU TOUT PREPARER UNE NEWS POUR UN CONCOURS ET JE VIENS DE TROUVER UNE IDEE  QUI POURRAIT FAIRE UN BON CONCOURS § Pardon. Bon vous connaissez tous ou presque ce genre de « journaux ». Personnellement ça m’amuse et ça m’effraye toujours de voir cette mise en scène malsaine des faits divers. Enfin quand c’est pas du mytho à deux francs.  Je vous propose donc de faire des fausses couvertures dans l’esprit, mais genre en amusant.
 Attention on va éviter les trucs trop trop glauques, trops lourds, à vous de jouer avec l'actualité, d'attaquer certains sujets. Pas forcément des meurtres et d'autres trucs moches.
 Voici un petit exemple : ha bah il est en haut en fait.





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## francou008

Encore une fois, c'était mon idée.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## b0b0

OUAIS c'est ça OUAIS !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non

---------- Post ajouté à 23h11 ----------

Jamais.

---------- Post ajouté à 23h11 ----------

De toute façon ce sera truquer ton truc encore...

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Truqué ou pas c'est une bonne idée.

----------


## O.Boulon

Toute utilisation de photos Snuff ou juste gore, genre rotten et compagnie entraînera un bannissement définitif.

Réfléchissez pour faire marrer. Pas pour choquer.

----------


## ADT

J'aime beaucoup ton exemple  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Voici un petit exemple.


 ::wub:: 

L'exemple est tellement énorme que je souhaite bien du courage à ceux qui voudront faire mieux.

----------


## b0b0

Merci les gars, à vous de jouer.  ::love:: 

Y'avait eu du très bon sur un vieux concours similaire, j'ai confiance.

----------


## Liberty

Bon, voila ma modeste contribution : 

C'est fait à l'arrache sous paint mais bon, c'est un concour a b0b0  :^_^: 

PS : Si vous captez pas le coup du "Je suis venu comme j'étais", chercher les pubs de McDo sur youtube, vous allez comprendre  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

On la connaît la technique a bobo, il passe 3semaines a faire un photo montage et aprés il nous dit j'ai fais ça entre deux tartines de saindoux au ptit dej ce matin, vous ferez sûrement beaucoup mieux en 10min.

 :Emo: 

Saÿ Truquaÿ!!!

 ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est sur qu'il y a un truc. Le coup de la chapelle Sixtine, c'est pas possible de faire ça en vrai, si? En tout cas ça m'a bien fait rire.

----------


## [Douysteam]MATT

J'ai pas fais un magazine de detective tout pourri mais un magazine tout pourri quand meme

----------


## the_nameless_92

j'aime :D

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'aime n'empêche c'est trucay, les mecs ils utilisent des techniques ancestrales comme paint, on peut pas lutter, attendez que je fasse un truc moins bien avec ma tablette graphique à 2000 balles et photoshop element!

----------


## Lt Anderson

Moi j'attends la proposition de Cailloux.

----------


## Galak-tus

Bon alors on fait ce qu'on peut, hein, ne jugez point et vous ne serez point jugé.

----------


## Serra

> Bon, voila ma modeste contribution : http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2c6e...9402e54211.jpg


Ils ont intérêt à retrouver le "cat abuseur".  ::(:

----------


## Jikob

Rah faut que je trouve du temps pour faire quelque chose, j'adore cette idée de concours !  ::):  

Mais la prochaine fois, évite les exemples, ça décourage.

----------


## spawn_92

Voilà ma contribution:



Ils sont vraiment marrant ces concours  ::): .
Je participerais plus souvent à partir de maintenant  ::P: .

Mince, il y a des fautes...

----------


## Cultiste

Ma contribution (avec Paint/10 minutes/et trois grammes dans le sang) ::ninja:: 


J'ai honte  ::sad::

----------


## Poulos

Haha , excellent ce concours.  ::):

----------


## Baron

> J'ai pas fais un magazine de detective tout pourri mais un magazine tout pourri quand meme
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/beb...590f2b9f12.jpg


J'ai ri  :;):

----------


## Gregouze

Ça va pas être facile comme concours, les couvertures de ces magazines sont déjà tellement délirantes à la base.

----------


## b0b0

> Ça va pas être facile comme concours, les couvertures de ces magazines sont déjà tellement délirantes à la base.


Certaines sont hallucinantes c'est clair, mais y'a matière à faire des trucs marrants avec un peu d'imagination.

J'en ferais d'autres j'ai des idées  :B):

----------


## Brocoli Man

C'est beau ce qu'on peut faire avec VBA quand même :con:

----------


## Trebad



----------


## le_guide_michelin

Encore une fois je baisse les bras avant même de commencer. :tired: 
Y'a trop de level. Je ne pourrais pas faire mieux que le Big Daddy à Trebad.

----------


## Regal

> Encore une fois je baisse les bras avant même de commencer.
> Y'a trop de level. Je ne pourrais pas faire mieux que le Big Daddy à Trebad.


Plussun.

Le concours en lui même est génial !  ::):

----------


## True Duke U

Il est un peu crade, je m'en suis déjà servi ...

_Edit :: Bigger Better Faster Stronger_

----------


## LaVaBo

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/71d1ef9...3054f75f0f.jpg


L'abbé Thumene  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

> Ils ont intérêt à retrouver le "cat abuseur".


C'est une vrai histoire en plus, le mec s'est fait traquer par 4Chan, héraut du lolcat, qui a balancé son nom, adresse, adresse d'école, photos et détails de sa vie privée sur le Net, avant de le dénoncer à la SPA et aux flics pour violence sur animaux avec toutes les preuves, le gamin a été condamné à une amende je crois en plus de subir la pire engueulade de sa vie par ses parents.  :^_^:

----------


## Liberty

> C'est une vrai histoire en plus, le mec s'est fait traquer par 4Chan, héraut du lolcat, qui a balancé son nom, adresse, adresse d'école, photos et détails de sa vie privée sur le Net, avant de le dénoncer à la SPA et aux flics pour violence sur animaux avec toutes les preuves, le gamin a été condamné à une amende je crois en plus de subir la pire engueulade de sa vie par ses parents.


Il a surtout du changer de nom, car il a eu deux jolie site internet à son nom (des sites "goatse" avec du porno et tout un tas de truc deg' dans le style).

La suite ici.

----------


## Mthieu

> Il est un peu crade, je m'en suis déjà servi ...
> Pièce jointe 1546


Je te déclare vainqueur...  ::ninja::

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> L'abbé Thumene


Trebad est allé trop loin ::|: 
On ne peut pas le laisser continuer ainsi. Je pense qu'il va falloir prendre des mesures radicales. Il faut le neutraliser, sinon on continuera à se faire humilier à chaque concours. :tired:

----------


## sissi

A l'arrache :



Sinon, un truc d'il ya longtemps:

----------


## Dark Fread

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de bon goût ?



Edit : J'avais pas vu la faute de frappe. Ca c'est du fail.

Edit2 : ni vu ni connu  :B):

----------


## psycho_fox

Bonjour les enfants !

----------


## Baron

Ca ressemble à du Monty Python's  :B):

----------


## Froyok

Han, épileptique 2000 !  ::XD::

----------


## francou008

Je vote pour b0b0.

----------


## Anonyme2016

"Le coin" m'a tuer . :^_^:

----------


## Soap

Pardon  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Les mecs, c'était un truc d'enquête  à la base  ::o:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> L'abbé Thumene


Surpuissant  ::lol:: .

----------


## Froyok

> Les mecs, c'était un truc d'enquête  à la base


Chut, laisse, c'est trop beau comme ça !  :Emo:

----------


## b0b0

> Chut, laisse, c'est trop beau comme ça !


Ou pas.

----------


## Trebad

> Trebad est allé trop loin
> On ne peut pas le laisser continuer ainsi. Je pense qu'il va falloir prendre des mesures radicales. Il faut le neutraliser, sinon on continuera à se faire humilier à chaque concours.


Merci, j'apprécie. Mais c'est juste le premier concours auquel je participe... 

Le niveau est plutôt pas mal. 

Bon courage à tous, faites nous rêver!

----------


## Trebad

_Allez, une petite deuxième pour la route._



EDIT: Ah oui, jolie coquille dans le titre sur Ferdinand, mais bon ce sont des choses qui arrivent, même aux meilleurs canardeurs...;o)

----------


## Brocoli Man

Moi je trouve qu'on est complètement sortis du sujet du concours  :tired:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D



----------


## Gregouze

J'ai essayé de me rapprocher du sujet mais en postant je me dit que je suis pas forcément dans le concept des faits divers glauque et improbables.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Arrête, c'est trop bien ton truc  ::o:

----------


## True Duke U

Allez zou ! Pour la route, le n°2 de _LE TOUT PETIT DETECTIVE_ :

Désolé pour la qualité, je l'ai repêché de la corbeille à papier et pris en photo avec mon téléphone portable  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Excellente couverture et des accroches très bien trouvées ! ::P:

----------


## True Duke U

arigatō gozai masu  !
N'empêche qu'on est en train de se constituer une collec' de couv' à la con !
ça inspire le respect là ... les internautes de CPC sont dé-chai-nés !  ::o: 
Viv'ment la suite !

----------


## Dark Fread

Edit : la vache, c'te compression jpg de chie sur canardtof  ::O:

----------


## [Douysteam]MATT

et voila pour un magazine sur les enquetes:

----------


## Hellminster

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/74c9d34...c79da80327.jpg

Je suis pas sur d'être bien dans les clous, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de plus étrange ...
Sinon je suis prêt pour le Grand Ban, j'ai mon sac.

----------


## _Uriel_

Pas évident ce concours  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

Poster de samus....  :Bave:   :Bave: 

Hem pardon...  :tired:

----------

